# Macbook pro5,3 sound card problem [SOLVED]

## DevOne

Hi folks,

i'm so tired for that above!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

I've installed gentoo on macbook-pro (mid 2009 - Core2 duo 2.66 alluminium) and i've also follow 

gentoo macbook-pro wiki ( http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Apple_Macbook_Pro).

At this point, i've these problems:

1 - Bluetooth is recognized, but doesn't work (kbluetooth dispays there aren't adapter)

2 - ALSA doesn't work (at boot time comes up  "alsacard doesn't detected")

3 - wifi doesn't work (i've tried with b43 module, b43-fwcutter)

Only nvidia G9600 works very much!

How can I do?

Plz   :Laughing: 

----------

## DevOne

 *DevOne wrote:*   

> Hi folks,
> 
> i'm so tired for that above!!!  
> 
> I've installed gentoo on macbook-pro (mid 2009 - Core2 duo 2.66 alluminium) and i've also follow 
> ...

 

Ok folks...

1 - Bluetooth: now works! (add "btusb" module in kernel)

2 - ALSA: doesn't work yet!!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

3 - WIFI: now works! (i've removed "b43" module and i've used broadcom-sta instead)

Point 2 problem: alsaconf detects hda-intel and configures alsa.conf; but when I use alsamixer, it shows me: "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory" 

Point 3 problem: i'm using wpa_supplicant (configuration seems good and net.eth1 shows ok for all, but it doesn't connect to AP)

Thanks

----------

## DevOne

[quote="DevOne"] *DevOne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Point 3 problem: i'm using wpa_supplicant (configuration seems good and net.eth1 shows ok for all, but it doesn't connect to AP)
> 
> 

 

I've resolved that!

In kernel i've added support, as module, for Host AP (Prism/2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP); without this, wpa_supplicant is not able to use WPA and so on

Only one issue: ALSA nVidia driver MPC 97!!!!

Anyone?

----------

## gentoo_ram

For ALSA you want snd_hda_intel.

----------

## DevOne

 *gentoo_ram wrote:*   

> For ALSA you want snd_hda_intel.

 

I already done that!

----------

## cach0rr0

did you do snd-hda-intel as a built-in, or as a module? 

should pretty much always do so as a module. this allows you to set the "model" parameter for the driver during module load. If it's a built-in, you have to pass the model name in the kernel command line, which is a PITA 

more often than not, if you do it as a module it "just works"

if not, specify a model (more info in /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt)

----------

## DevOne

 *cach0rr0 wrote:*   

> did you do snd-hda-intel as a built-in, or as a module? 
> 
> should pretty much always do so as a module. this allows you to set the "model" parameter for the driver during module load. If it's a built-in, you have to pass the model name in the kernel command line, which is a PITA 
> 
> more often than not, if you do it as a module it "just works"
> ...

 

Hi, i've recreated from scratch my gentoo and now sound card was recognized and kmix shows "Nvidia controller", but,

same as iMac24 thread, i don't hear anything!

----------

## DevOne

I've posted problem on alsa-mailing...  :Laughing: 

----------

## DevOne

Good news...

I've tried kernel 2.6.33 (masked)on macbook-pro and there is a support for Cirrus Logic CS4206 (the same used by windows)!!

Now I'm able to hear sound, but only through headset!

Anyway it is only an experiment becouse of nvidia-driver problem with that kernel version (and other little issues).

Now I can only wait...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## DevOne

 *DevOne wrote:*   

> Good news...
> 
> I've tried kernel 2.6.33 (masked)on macbook-pro and there is a support for Cirrus Logic CS4206 (the same used by windows)!!
> 
> Now I'm able to hear sound, but only through headset!
> ...

 

All is resolved!

unmuted front speaker...

for nvidia-driver, i've used a patch...

----------

## Jsanchez

Can you be more explicative on the solution  :Razz: , I'm also trying to get it running, downloading kernel 2.6.33.2 right now, and about to compile it.

I'm running Slackware, but it's the same procedure.

Thank you

----------

